# E 350 Mahindra



## Carl .g (Mar 25, 2019)

Checking to see if anyone has information on the location to check the transmission fluid level on a E 350 DI Mahindra tractor. That’s assuming that it is a separate unit from the hydraulic system .


----------



## farmertony (Sep 28, 2021)

Carl .g said:


> Checking to see if anyone has information on the location to check the transmission fluid level on a E 350 DI Mahindra tractor. That’s assuming that it is a separate unit from the hydraulic system .


----------



## farmertony (Sep 28, 2021)

Carl, did you ever get a reply? I need the same question answered for my E350di Mahindra. I know where to check the transmission fluid (gear Oil SAE 90 EP oil) but don't know when to add. Do you have an answer? [email protected] Thanks


----------

